# I wanted to share.



## Happyquest (Apr 21, 2009)

My wife and i have been married 26 years and recently I began to listen to Emmerson Eggerichs videos on You tube. What a difference it has made in our lives. Its too good not to share. Look for the longer videos on you tube. the 20 - 25 min ones. They are great to listen to when you have a few minutes to yourself. I play them on my smart phone as I drive to work or when I need a break from work. I hope this helps others in their relationship. He has put into words how I feel.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DsloYxkA_JQ


----------

